# Spanish question



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

When do the larger fish so up? The last few weeks all I've seen were small as in just legal.Thanks for any input.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Where you fishing? The last 3 weeks in Navarre I've been getting them anywhere from 14" to 26" with probably a 18" average.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

P-Cola, Three weeks ago I caught some 18" - 22" fish, but the last two weeks they have been on the small side. I've just got back into pier fishing after a long time.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the time span (months) that Spanish are around the piers in good numbers?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I caught 16"=22" last week trolling clark spoons


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

May/June is typically when most of the breeder females show up.
Sept/Oct is another peak as the fish are 'fattening up' for their southward migration.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks,Pier#r


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

There were some husky ones out at the Gulf Coast Pier awhile back, was going for kings and hooked up on a nice fatty


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Brett said:


> When do the larger fish so up? The last few weeks all I've seen were small as in just legal.Thanks for any input.


 
I thought you had a spanish question. Si Senior.


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> I thought you had a spanish question. Si Senior.


 :laughing::clapping::clapping:


----------

